# Goats and Lagoon



## sunflowerparrot (Mar 11, 2014)

I am going to be picking up 3 bucklings tomorrow and would like to keep them in the fenced lagoon area so they can keep the weeds down in there. Would they be ok in that environment? Would they drown or would they stay out of the water? It is a 100' squared fenced area.


----------



## sunflowerparrot (Mar 11, 2014)

Just in case nobody knows what a lagoon is - it is our sewer water!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 11, 2014)

.....  Seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Womwotai (Mar 11, 2014)

AshleyFishy said:


> .....  Seems like a bad idea to me.


Do you have lagoons in your area?  If not, it probably sounds worse than the reality.  In some countries, whole cities use the lagoon concept to deal with wastes, and turn them into waterfowl habitats, to be enjoyed by the citizenry.

Our lagoon is surrounded by very lush grasses.  They are required to be fenced by law so I found it an ideal place to start lambs.  There is so much lush vegetation for them to eat and I never saw them try to drink out of it or walk into it.  Of course I had pails of fresh water close by and I'm sure that smelled and tasted far better.  I've since used our fenced lagoon area to separate goats and/or sheep when necessary and even used it as a nursery when a ewe has recently given birth, just to give her a day or two to recuperate before she rejoins the herd.


----------



## sunflowerparrot (Mar 12, 2014)

Womwotai said:


> Do you have lagoons in your area?  If not, it probably sounds worse than the reality.  In some countries, whole cities use the lagoon concept to deal with wastes, and turn them into waterfowl habitats, to be enjoyed by the citizenry.
> 
> Our lagoon is surrounded by very lush grasses.  They are required to be fenced by law so I found it an ideal place to start lambs.  There is so much lush vegetation for them to eat and I never saw them try to drink out of it or walk into it.  Of course I had pails of fresh water close by and I'm sure that smelled and tasted far better.  I've since used our fenced lagoon area to separate goats and/or sheep when necessary and even used it as a nursery when a ewe has recently given birth, just to give her a day or two to recuperate before she rejoins the herd.


That is great to hear! The banks of our lagoon is lush and green too with tons of weeds and vegetation. I will probably put a few goats out there as well as a few ducks (they tend to get down at water level and keep the weeds at bay). I will make sure there is plenty of shelter and fresh water of course! Last year, I raised ducks and geese down in the lagoon without any fresh water and they all survived, thrived and tasted very delicious!


----------

